# Wholesale Coffee Cups - Preferably colour glaze



## ceeige (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi There, I'm currently looking to upgrade our current shop stock of white crockery to colour glazed stuff, but really struggling to find a decent supplier without going for odds and ends on ebay/amazon.

Any recommendations? I Have drank at various places with lovely crockery so there must be someone, somewhere, selling it!!

Thanks

CJ


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

coffee hit .co.uk


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi CJ.

We are distributors of INKER cups and are based in Edinburgh but ship all over. You can find our current range at http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/cups-and-glasses-inkers-cups

We are expecting a new delivery soon with a new colour (dark grey)

If you have any questions or would like to enquire about bulk purchasing for your coffee shop then drop us an email on [email protected] or give us a call on 01312293495.

Cheers

Machina


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.coffeecups.co.uk sell all sorts, they also sell on ebay


----------



## rainachritie (Nov 18, 2013)

Good deals and have various good typical colours


----------

